# VAG ordered to recalled 500,000 diesel vehicles in the US 09-2015



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like the jig is up, and California Regulators and Federal EPA are breathing fire behind the German automakers back for concealing software that hides the cars actual emissions information. opcorn:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/19/b...-500000-vehicles-over-emissions-software.html


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Another reason for the FIA, UN, EU and NA to standardize on vehicle regulations. If the US wants to be global in the car industry, we can't keep going our own way with things.


----------



## TyShawn (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow what a blow and how would they fix these cars if they don't meet requirements?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*((((((A TDi MUST READ)))))*

I know there's a lot of heartbreak, anger and confusion over this whole mess. In the meantime for those who have not yet read these eye opening stories, I will post links below. Keep in mind that the first story could be a corporate contrived effort on damage control to possibly redirect the blame onto Mr. Winterkorn's subordinates. The other two are very revealing as they do try and explore possible problem solving scenarios for VAG. For those that know me, I went through hell twisting the corporate arm at VWoA to buy back my defective Jetta Wolfsburg DSG. In the end they did. I took the money and handed right back, buying a brand new Mk6 GTi 6spM/T ... :heart: it we do! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/25/b...ems-at-volkswagen-start-in-the-boardroom.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/27/business/as-vw-pushed-to-be-no-1-ambitions-fueled-a-scandal.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/26/your-money/how-volkswagen-could-compensate-diesel-owners.html


PS: If anyone is contemplating a lawsuit over this, stay away from a *CLASS ACTION*, and go with a firm filing a *MASS TORT* instead! They're way different.


----------

